

Ask PG: Will Y Combinator extend the app deadline b/c of Hurricane Sandy? - darien


======
pg
We weren't planning to. Do we need to?

~~~
darien
I just want to be cautious. My cofounder and I are working on the video and
application in time for the deadline but since we're in New Jersey there's a
high probability of power and internet loss in our area... which would really
suck.

